# Mate of mine just joined, account not activated ?



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

username is fred dibnah

he can't post or anything, is there a reason for this ?

Thanks alot, James


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

strange_days said:


> username is fred dibnah
> 
> he can't post or anything, is there a reason for this ?
> 
> Thanks alot, James


My Mrs is getting this.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

was email verification complete?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

apparently so....


----------



## theobean (Oct 27, 2010)

Im unable to post in certain threads ie http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges as well any ideas sorry to tag on to your thread but still learning bye


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

theobean said:


> Im unable to post in certain threads ie http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges as well any ideas sorry to tag on to your thread but still learning bye


Gotta be a bronze member to post in classifieds brah


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Complete email verification and you should be able to post straigh away

Mods or admin dont need to verify it


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Are you using the same internet connection / computer - its possible that its been flagged as a second user account (which isnt allowed apparently)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

strange_days said:


> username is fred dibnah
> 
> he can't post or anything, is there a reason for this ?
> 
> Thanks alot, James


Did they join on the same computer as you? If so, it was most likely flagged up as a 'multiple account'...if so, it can easily be fixed by Lorian  Other reason could be that they didn't complete the registration process.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stl said:


> Are you using the same internet connection / computer - its possible that its been flagged as a second user account (which isnt allowed apparently)


You're right, they aren't allowed...but only due to settings to avoid spammers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

strange_days said:


> username is fred dibnah
> 
> he can't post or anything, is there a reason for this ?
> 
> Thanks alot, James





stl said:


> Are you using the same internet connection / computer - its possible that its been flagged as a second user account (which isnt allowed apparently)


stl is correct, it was flagged as a multiple account so it got locked.

It should be fine now.

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

kgb said:


> My Mrs is getting this.


What's her username?

L


----------

